#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπέργεια μεταλλική δεξαμενή χωρίς οροφή

## thkatsar

Συνάδερφοι, χρειάζομαι την βοήθειά σας.

Μου ζητήθηκαν να διαστασιολογήσω ως προς το απαιτούμενο πάχος και τους απαιτούμενους δακτυλίους ενίσχυσης (stiffeners) τέσσερις μεταλλικές δεξαμενές για νερό. Επειδή δεν είχα ασχοληθεί παλαιότερα με τέτοιου είδους μελέτη και δεν έχω ανάλογα προγράμματα για ανάλυση, έψαξα στο internet για όμοιες εφαρμογες. Βρήκα λοιπόν ένα αρχείο ονομαζόμενο "Non circular Pressure Vessels" όπου και δίνει ένα παράδειγμα. Παραθέτω το link:
http://www.gowelding.com/pv/square.pdf
Ακολουθώ την ανάλυση του, όπου διαλέγει πάχη λαμαρίνας, διαστάσεις κοιλοδοκών και αποστάσεις μεταξύ τους και κάνει έλεγχο αντοχών. Εκεί που το "χάνω" είναι στο τέλος. Εξάγει δηλαδή το αποτέλεσμα της φόρτισης π.χ. 141.6 N/mm². Με τι το συγκρίνει; Υποθέτω με την αντοχή της διατομής, το όριο διαρροής (yield stress) με έναν συντελεστή ασφαλείας.

Αν υποθέσω λοιπόν πως χρησιμοποιώ κοινό κοιλοδοκό του εμπορίου και όμοια λαμαρίνα (S235???) τι όριο διαρροής υποθέτω; 235 N/mm². Συντελεστής ασφαλείας 1.5, 2 ή τι;

Θεωρείτε ασφαλή την Μέθοδο που ακολουθεί;

Έχω αναπτύξει και ένα απλό προγραμματάκι σε excel που, με την βοήθειά σας, θέλω να βελτιστοποιήσω και να το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Pappos

H μελέτη μεταλλικής δεξαμενής απαιτεί τα παρακάτω:

EN 1991-1-4
EN 1993-1-1-4
EN 1993-1-6
EN 1993-4-2

Επίσης βάση κανονισμού πρέπει να γνωρίζεις την ποιότητα κατασκευής (Τι κατηγορία, Α, Β ή C για παράδειγμα).
Είναι βασικό γιατί με αυτό υπολογίζεις μετά την λυγηρότητα και ανάλογα την κατηγορία έχεις διαφορετικό Q.

Επίσης να προσέξεις και τους συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων.
Ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα είναι και ο άνεμος που γίνεται - τουλάχιστον - στην Γερμανία με την βοήθεια του DIN1055-4:2005-03 (όπου πρέπει να υπολογίσεις την ταχύτητα ανέμου και την διανομή πίεσης σε κυλινδρική διατομή)
Ακόμη σε περίπτωση μεταβλητού πάχους πάλι με βάση τον κανομισμό πρέπει να υπολογίζεις την μέση ακτίνας διατομής.


Mετά θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάνεις έλεγχο τις εξής περιπτώσεις

Βάση ΕΝ 1993-1-6 υπάρχουν 4 οριακές καταστάσεις
1. LS1
2. LS2
3. LS3
4. LS4 (Κόπωση, δεν χρειάζεται τις περισσότερες φορές)

Επειδή έχω κάνει μελέτη (με το χέρι και παράλληλα με το ANSYS) η μελέτη είναι κάπου στις 120 σελίδες και πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά σιδηρές κατασκευές και Ευρωκώδικες.
Θέματα λυγισμού κυρίως πλευρικού λυγισμού (σε λεπτότοιχες διατομές) πρέπει να τα γνωρίζεις άριστα.

Έχει και άλλα που τώρα δεν θυμάμαι, την μελέτην την είχα κάνει πριν 2 χρόνια.

*Δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθώ επί του θέματος, ερωτήσεις δεν θα απαντήσω.

To άρθρο που παρουσιάζεις είναι από Β.Sc. Engineer !!!

Αυτό το λέω γιατί μερικοί θεωρούν τους Β.Sc. Engineer ότι δεν ανήκουν στα ανώτατα ιδρύματα και οι σπουδές τους δεν είναι επαρκής.

(Για μένα ένας B.Sc. + M.Sc. το επίπεδο είναι κατά πολύ ανώτερο με την εξειδίκευση από τον απλό Διπλωματούχο)


Mόνο για τα μέγεθος της μελέτης, η δεξαμενή ήταν Διάμ. 50m, ύψος 14m.
*

----------

